# Frozen vs fresh spinach for spanakopita



## milkdemcows (Mar 5, 2008)

Would using frozen spinach for a spanakopita be much inferior to using fresh?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd guess you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.  Be sure to get all the excess water out of the spinach before using it.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2008)

Fresh if you have it.  Frozen works too but as Andy says... make sure it's drained VERY WELL!!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually, I find the frozen easier to use.  the whole washing and sauteeing procedure is eliminated.  But as Andy said, you need to squeeze the bejeezus out of the stuff (I use a kitchen towel) because either type of spinach needs to be bone dry or the phyllo will turm mushy.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 5, 2008)

Normally, I'd use frozen for this type of application.  Just squeeze it till it hurts!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 5, 2008)

To me there are some things that are worth the extra effort of doing and some not.

For spanakopita I go with the frozen.

But just me.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 5, 2008)

Frozen, although I have made ricotta and spinach cannelloni using fresh, uncooked spinach and it turned out fine.  Just need to consider the shrinkage during the cooking process.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 5, 2008)

I recommend frozen chopped spinach ...  I set in colander and drain overnight in the sink, press, press, press, and then wrap in paper towel or cheesecloth and squeeze, squeeze, squeeze.  In the restaurant, we used to just wring it out with our hands.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have a potato ricer, it does a good job of squeezing the water out of spinach.


----------



## Mama (Mar 6, 2008)

What a great idea!  I'd never thought of using a potato ricer before!


----------



## Caine (Mar 6, 2008)

I should buy a potato ricer instead of just borrowing one occasionally. I'd probably make my spaghetti & meatballs cake a lot more often!


----------



## milkdemcows (Mar 6, 2008)

Caine said:


> spaghetti & meatballs cake


Am I reading that right lol?


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to thaw it slowly overnight, but I figured as long as I was squeezing til it hurt, what did the extra water matter? I soak it in water til it breaks up, squeeze by hand a bit then put it in cheesecloth and twist the top til I can twist no nore!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2008)

Caine said:


> I should buy a potato ricer instead of just borrowing one occasionally. I'd probably make my spaghetti & meatballs cake a lot more often!



Love my ricer to squeeze spinach.  Been doin' this for years.  I also use my ricer to make chopped eggs for egg salad.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2008)

milkdemcows said:


> Would using frozen spinach for a spanakopita be much inferior to using fresh?


 
Nope - frozen spinach is just blanched and "wilted" - like you would have to do if you were using fresh (according to the Greek recipe I have). If you're going to get really fussy - try making your own phyllo, too! 

I've tried using fresh spinach a couple of times ... didn't notice that it was any better than properly drained/wrung out frozen (I just squeezed the heck out of it in my hand). My experience has been that the cheese(s) make more of a difference than the spinach.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 7, 2008)

You are so right, Michael!  Thanks for the good laugh -- making phyllo???? not in this lifetime!


----------

